# Shakira Ass Shaking Compilation



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 17, 2007)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



  

My god...it's breathtaking.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 17, 2007)

I have seen the top of the mountain.... and it was good!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 17, 2007)

That thing should be preserved and put in a museum after they clone her like 189617 times.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 17, 2007)

ewww


----------



## KelJu (Apr 17, 2007)

kinkery said:


> ewww



Homosexual?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Homosexual?



no. but i have a lot of shakira videos anyway


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Apr 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> no. but i have a lot of shakira videos anyway





Bisexual?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2007)

negative. just wish i could do that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Apr 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> negative. just wish i could do that.



Damn it, you should have said yes just to make things interesting.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2007)

yes.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2007)

kinkery said:


> ewww



 

I don't think I have ever seen a female that hot move that well!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 17, 2007)

Prince said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a female that hot move that well!



There's no need for thinking. It's just a fact.


----------



## WEBMASTER (Apr 17, 2007)

Id Hit that.. Awesome video! hehe hehe..............


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

kinkery said:


> ewww



The only thing "ewww" about it is when she has a kid and her ass explodes like a sealed cottage cheese container sitting in the sun on a hot day.


Thanks what happens to Mexican women's asses.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 17, 2007)

According to Wikipedia, she's of Lebanese and Catalan-Italian descent.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 17, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> According to Wikipedia, she's of Lebanese and Catalan-Italian descent.



She's lebanese, that's awesome.  Looks like you got a shit LW.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2007)

Dont get me wrong, Id fuck her.  Hard.  Harder than most women on tv.  But this vid doesnt turn me on.  And Id bet after I fucked her, this vid would just suck.

Nice ass.  But how about some skin?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 18, 2007)

Shot, not shit.  Shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Shot, not shit.  Shit.




 i was wondering what you meant. i have a lot of belly dancing instructional videos but the best stuff they've resulted in so far are a lot of giggles and a video of my son hamming it up.


----------

